# Fisch des Monats (An Red.)



## Arcanion (1. Dezember 2003)

Halloele,

nur eine kleine Anmerkung. Beim "Fisch des Monats" sind die Links vertauscht. Bei Zander (Oktober) ´gelangt man zum Barsch, beim Barsch (November) widerum zum Zander.

Gruss

Arca


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2003)

Uups))))
Danke für die Anmerkung!!
Da in den näxten 2 Tagen aber sowieso das neue Magazin kommt, werde ich mir jetzt nicht mehr die Mühe machen und das noch ändern
Bitte um Entschuldigung und Verständnis: Nobody is perfect (auch wenn wirs versuchen)! 
Also auch weiterhin Fehler, Kritik, Anregungen und natürlich Lob immer ran an uns damit.


----------

